# Which to upgrade first? Camera or Lens



## RGF (Apr 18, 2013)

I am considering an upgrade to my equipment

1D M4 -> 1Dx
500F4 IS -> mark 2 version of this lens

Already have the 5DM3 but love the feel of the 1D series, though it is a lot of $ for a body. 

Mostly shoot wildlife with the 1D and use the 5D for macro and scenics (the tiny bit I do of city scapes).

Really don't need any new lenses - in fact, I need to have a garage sale and join a 12 step program for lenses and bags.

Originally I was very skepical about the 1Dx but the more I hear about it, the more I am interested. I will be borrowing one for a shoot next week, so I will have hands on experience then.

I could also wait, to see what Canon introduces this fall.

High MP camera (probably a replacement for the 5DM3, not sure if it would be wildlife camera)
200-400 zoom in lieu of long lens


----------



## charlesa (Apr 18, 2013)

In your case... 1DX will make more of a difference than v2 of same super telephoto


----------



## harryg (Apr 18, 2013)

I have the 1D4 and the 500/4 IS (Mark 1), and just added a 1D-X.

If the weight of the 500 is a problem, then get the 500 Mark II
If you shoot static wildlife, keep the 1D4 to utilize the added "reach" of the 1.3 crop
If you shoot BIF by all means get the 1D-X as the AF is superb.

My my opinion.


----------



## TexasBadger (Apr 19, 2013)

Since you are borrowing the body, why not rent the lens you are considering and shoot each body/lens combination to compare. You should be able to answer your own question based on the results.


----------



## eml58 (Apr 19, 2013)

RGF said:


> I am considering an upgrade to my equipment
> 
> 1D M4 -> 1Dx
> 500F4 IS -> mark 2 version of this lens
> ...



Hi RGF, My thoughts based on I shoot Wildlife, I own the 1Dx, 5DMK3, 1DMK IV.

Get the 1Dx, just the viewfinder alone is worth it, especially in Low light, You have the 5DMK3 so you know how much better the 61 Point Focus system is compared to the 1DMK IV, then with the 1Dx you have the added ability to enable colour assist on Focus, so I find when I'm shooting say a Cheetah at 80kph against a blurred brown background, the contrasting colours of the Cheetah make the focussing more efficient.

You give up the 1.3 Crop of the 1DMK IV, which does give your 500 Lens more reach (650), but you would be better to sell your 1DMK IV and use the new Version 3 1.4x Converter, I don't use the converters much at all, but the 1.4x when I do use it seems to have little to no impact on the IQ.

Wait for the 200-400f/4 (1.4x), your 500 is a wonderful lens from all reports, but the 200-400f/4 (1.4x) should be a Giant Killer, I've played with the Lens in Singapore in January this year, it's a bit of a Beast, but I own the 400f/2.8 V2 and I don't think there's any difference between Size/weight & IQ between the two, IQ obviously is a "feel" as we weren't allowed to use Cards in the Camera, but it's worth waiting on the lens change out to see how the 200-400 performs, I'll certainly get one as I have one Pre Ordered, so happy to keep you informed. In the meantime your 1Dx + your current 500 is still an amazing combo.

I think the High MP Camera will be late in 2014, I also feel/hope it's a 1 series Body as I tried the D800 and among other things the 4 FPS was a killer for me, so hoping the new High MP Canon will be 1 Series Body (For weather Proofing), 40MP, 7 FPS, then you have a great Combo. 1Dx for 12FPS, and the above High Mp Body for when you need IQ over speed.

Get the 1Dx you will be absolutely happy with the decision.


----------



## RGF (Apr 19, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Hi RGF, My thoughts based on I shoot Wildlife, I own the 1Dx, 5DMK3, 1DMK IV.
> 
> Get the 1Dx, just the viewfinder alone is worth it, especially in Low light, You have the 5DMK3 so you know how much better the 61 Point Focus system is compared to the 1DMK IV, then with the 1Dx you have the added ability to enable colour assist on Focus, so I find when I'm shooting say a Cheetah at 80kph against a blurred brown background, the contrasting colours of the Cheetah make the focussing more efficient.
> 
> ...



Thanks EML58

I leaning toward the 1Dx, too bad I missed the refurb units.

I often use the 1.4x M3 with the 500 to get 910mm equivalent on the 1DM4.

If the 200-400 is as good as people claim, I may get it and 600. Seem silly to have both a 200-400 with 1.4 built in and 500.

If I get the 1Dx this will be first time I only have 1 wildlife body. Normally I like to have 2 1DMx bodies.


----------



## eml58 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi RGF, I'm back here, the "Printing" thread seems to be degenerating.

It took a while for me to ween myself off the 1DMK IV, I love that 1.3 Crop, but once I started with the 1Dx there's been no going back, I use the 1DMK IV now purely for my Underwater Macro (1.3 Crop gives my 100 equivalent 130 so I can get "Closer" without having to use diopters). I just recently purchased the 600f/4 V2 & had it recently in South Africa, love the lens, didn't get to use it too much as the conditions weren't ideal in March in South Africa, lot of Bush still from the Rains in January, but will take it to Tanzania in June/July so it should get a good test then. The 200-400 I think will allow me to sell my 400f/2.8 V2 Lens, the flexibility of the 200-400 plus the 600 for the longer shots with 1.4x & 2x Converters will be a great set up attached to the 1Dx. 

Currently I'm shooting with 2 x 1Dx Bodies & 2 x 5DMK III Bodies, gets a little confusing at times, but saves having to change out Lenses and reduces the chances of Snow/Dust getting onto the Sensor.


----------



## RGF (Apr 19, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Hi RGF, I'm back here, the "Printing" thread seems to be degenerating.
> 
> It took a while for me to ween myself off the 1DMK IV, I love that 1.3 Crop, but once I started with the 1Dx there's been no going back, I use the 1DMK IV now purely for my Underwater Macro (1.3 Crop gives my 100 equivalent 130 so I can get "Closer" without having to use diopters). I just recently purchased the 600f/4 V2 & had it recently in South Africa, love the lens, didn't get to use it too much as the conditions weren't ideal in March in South Africa, lot of Bush still from the Rains in January, but will take it to Tanzania in June/July so it should get a good test then. The 200-400 I think will allow me to sell my 400f/2.8 V2 Lens, the flexibility of the 200-400 plus the 600 for the longer shots with 1.4x & 2x Converters will be a great set up attached to the 1Dx.
> 
> Currently I'm shooting with 2 x 1Dx Bodies & 2 x 5DMK III Bodies, gets a little confusing at times, but saves having to change out Lenses and reduces the chances of Snow/Dust getting onto the Sensor.



Don't quite have the budget to get 2 1Dx, though it would be nice


----------



## Vossie (Apr 20, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Hi RGF, I'm back here, the "Printing" thread seems to be degenerating.
> 
> It took a while for me to ween myself off the 1DMK IV, I love that 1.3 Crop, but once I started with the 1Dx there's been no going back, I use the 1DMK IV now purely for my Underwater Macro (1.3 Crop gives my 100 equivalent 130 so I can get "Closer" without having to use diopters). I just recently purchased the 600f/4 V2 & had it recently in South Africa, love the lens, didn't get to use it too much as the conditions weren't ideal in March in South Africa, lot of Bush still from the Rains in January, but will take it to Tanzania in June/July so it should get a good test then. The 200-400 I think will allow me to sell my 400f/2.8 V2 Lens, the flexibility of the 200-400 plus the 600 for the longer shots with 1.4x & 2x Converters will be a great set up attached to the 1Dx.
> 
> Currently I'm shooting with 2 x 1Dx Bodies & 2 x 5DMK III Bodies, gets a little confusing at times, but saves having to change out Lenses and reduces the chances of Snow/Dust getting onto the Sensor.



That's a more than impressive gear list. I guess you are doing this for a living. Do you have a wesite. I would be interested to see your work (love Africa). Thanks! Vossie


----------



## bycostello (Apr 20, 2013)

lens


----------



## sanj (Apr 20, 2013)

charlesa said:


> In your case... 1DX will make more of a difference than v2 of same super telephoto



Yes


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 20, 2013)

I agree with the others that you should get the 1D X. It is an amazing camera.



RGF said:


> Don't quite have the budget to get 2 1Dx, though it would be nice



Yes, it would be nice. I wish I could afford two of them, but for now just the one will have to do.


----------



## RGF (Apr 21, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> I agree with the others that you should get the 1D X. It is an amazing camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One will be a stretch. Lots of travel planned so that is eating up extra dollars.


----------



## bigal1000 (Apr 22, 2013)

RGF said:


> I am considering an upgrade to my equipment
> 
> 1D M4 -> 1Dx
> 500F4 IS -> mark 2 version of this lens
> ...



Did you not answer your own ? by saying you already have enough lenses?


----------



## RGF (Apr 23, 2013)

bigal1000 said:


> Did you not answer your own ? by saying you already have enough lenses?



I am not looking to increase my collections of lens, just update them


----------



## pwp (Apr 23, 2013)

Stay with the current kit. Spend the money on travel.

-PW


----------



## charlesa (Apr 23, 2013)

pwp said:


> Stay with the current kit. Spend the money on travel.
> 
> -PW



+1 ... travel and shoot!


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 23, 2013)

Hold off on the 1DX. The 5DIII comes very close to 1DX performance and in some aspects is better. Both have their advantages but if you have the 5DIII then it's likely a waste to get a 1DX unless you need the 1DX features for sports photography. Wait and see how the 7DII comes in. 

If you are itching for some new glass, then trade in the 500 F4 IS and get the 500 F4 IS II. The lighter weight, improved IS and improved IQ is worth spending the money on.



bigal1000 said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > I am considering an upgrade to my equipment
> ...


----------

